# Instant Pay failed 2x in 2 days?



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

What is going on?? Tried 2 days ago it failed, Uber said now need to wait for direct deposit..Had a few others that cleared...did another today, Failed! Here we go again! What really unnerves me is that on transaction activity it shows as posted and my Uber balance is zero!!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

SurgeWarrior said:


> What is going on?? Tried 2 days ago it failed, Uber said now need to wait for direct deposit..Had a few others that cleared...did another today, Failed! Here we go again! What really unnerves me is that on transaction activity it shows as posted and my Uber balance is zero!!


Are all your boosts and weekly incentives "pending" ? I have my weekly quest and all money from boosts pending but tips and non boost payments have gone thru


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

there are a bunch of tweets from angry drivers..this isnt isolated. Its both tips and fares. no boost or promos in my area since nye!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hoping it blows over and gets fixed quickly. Lots of money is being held up.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> Hoping it blows over and gets fixed quickly. Lots of money is being held up.


looks like the drivers arent the only ones with solvency issues!


----------



## LevelX (Aug 7, 2015)

Bpr2 said:


> all money from boosts pending


Hmmm I've got a heap of rider referrals 'missing' from the last two weeks. Wonder if its linked to this issue at all?



Bpr2 said:


> Lots of money is being held up.


Yep, and for me, I've got over $500 in rider referrals 'missing' based on the "rider has used your code" :/


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

I have worked for companies that have gone out of business and this is how it starts..overtime payroll company "mistakes" oh, look for it in your next check.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

SurgeWarrior said:


> I have worked for companies that have gone out of business and this is how it starts..overtime payroll company "mistakes" oh, look for it in your next check.


What's funny is that this is the week that SoftBank has announced going with uber.


----------



## LevelX (Aug 7, 2015)

SurgeWarrior said:


> I have worked for companies that have gone out of business and this is how it starts..


Based on the case injections and cash burns rates they have said publicly in recent years. I don't think they are at the 'out of money' stage YET.

For a technology company, they really do 'break' things a lot, screw things up and just have NFI most of the time! As a driver, I've seen lots of things 'break' and come good again. Payments screwed up, and lots of shafting the drivers of every cent they can get!

But the best way to sink your company is to stop feeding the hand that makes you the money!

For me, I've cut Uber off from new riders until this is fixed. Will this hurt them? I doubt it, but at least I'm not providing them new business while not getting paid anymore.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

a simple quick cash management fix is to bank on the float..it works alot better when rates are higher but this might very well be part of a strategy.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

SurgeWarrior said:


> a simple quick cash management fix is to bank on the float..it works alot better when rates are higher but this might very well be part of a strategy.


Haven't heard of that term, bank on the float, could you expand on that please?


----------



## ClydeClyde (May 8, 2017)

This happened to me on Monday afternoon. They should automatically resubmit the payment. It took til the end of the day to be marked as failed, then uber resubmitted the payment as an ACH on Tuesday morning. They said it would take 3-5 business days to receive it , but the payment showed up on Thursday AM. All my other instant payments the rest of the week went through without a problem. May you get your money asap.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> Haven't heard of that term, bank on the float, could you expand on that please?


essentially using the drivers money to show cash on hand before it has to be released. example, pay other bills or show an investor (softbank) their cash in hand. they could also be using it to make interest on the money.


----------



## overlyoptimistic (Apr 7, 2017)

Instant Pay just failed for me tonight ..and a fuming am I too. I haven't driven for almost a week due to Hurricane Irma kinda screwing up my plans and anyhow put in a long day (hoping to pay a bill tonight) ..only to get"failed" after trying to cash out. Not "transferring" or "repaying".. it's like Uber just gave up. It's super irritating thinking I'm not going to see my money until Wednesday.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

If you really need to do Instant Pay, it seems like Uber isn't the only one that is failing here.

Just keep telling yourself that this is a real job....that'll make you feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> If you really need to do Instant Pay, it seems like Uber isn't the only one that is failing here.
> 
> Just keep telling yourself that this is a real job....that'll make you feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


How wonderful of you to provide such great insight..move along Captain Successful. In fact, are you an Uber driver because you "enjoy" it? Sure you are!! #Loser


----------

